

The ‘titans’ of venture capital: Entrepreneurs, we’re here to serve you - wumi
http://venturebeat.com/2008/05/07/the-titans-of-venture-capital-entrepreneurs-were-here-to-serve-you/

======
sanj
"Also, Doerr recalled that many of Amazon’s first orders tended to bundle
programming books with how-to sex guides, which should tell you something
about the company’s early customer base."

Ouch!

Or perhaps we're all part of the "continuous improvement" crowd.

------
dangoldin
I like this little tidbit:

In fact, Moritz said the firms have partnered for a total of 50 investments.
The company names have started with the entire alphabet except for H, J, Q, V,
X, Y and Z, and Moritz hopes to eventually cover all 26 letters. Maybe that
news will help prospective entrepreneurs who are still searching for a company
name

